# Bridge and manipulating frames



## espric (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm a newbie on FreeBSD so my knowledge is very limitated. My problem is the following:

I have a FreeBSD PC with two ethernet ports.

I wish to use this machine in order to realize:

- a transparent bridged communication between port #1 and port #2
- a selective field modification of some bridged frames coming from port#1 and reinjection to port #2 (packet error injection)

I found something about bridge, ipfw and divert but reading forums seems that diversion with bridge doesn't work.

Any suggestion?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2011)

espric said:
			
		

> - a transparent bridged communication between port #1 and port #2


Handbook: 31.5 Bridging


----------



## espric (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you. I quickly managed the bridged communication between #1 and #2 reading the manual.
Any suggestion for the modification and reinjection of some bridged frames?
I'm able to divert some frame from the bridge (with *ipfw add divert portxxxx ip from x.y.z.j to any*) but the reinjection fails.

thank for your help


----------

